# LimbSaver "WindJammer" Stabilizer



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

It is always a pleasure to test a stabilizer from Limbsaver. This time was no excpetion. One of the features of the Windjammer that impressed me the most was the new front and rear balancing. Designed to rotate 360 degrees in any direction, allowing you the perfect balance when tuning your bow.
You will also find Limbsavers Next Generation NAVCOM (Noise and Vibration Control Material) dampening technology at the core of this stabilizer as well. NAVCOM uses elastomeric materials for sound and vibration reduction. As stated on the website; 
“The technology works by absorbing the transmission of vibration throughout the broadband spectrum of 10 to 30,000 hz. Designed by owner Steven C. Sims in 1984 after 18 plus months of testing and trying various combinations of raw materials.” With the Windjammer, they inserted specific sized NAVCOM particles in the tube and then compressed for optimum performance.
You have 3 ways to setup your new Windjammer, with the balancer in the front, back or not installed. Again, Limbsaver gives you options with their new stabilizer along with the choice of black or Next G-1 Camo.
I am a big fan of Limbsaver and know that with their stabilizers I can enjoy shooting for longer periods due to their NAVCOM dampening technology.
For more information on the Windjammer and other products from Limbsaver visit www.Limbsaver.com.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Now on FaceBook


----------

